# I am looking for billing/coding remote job



## jgore (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking for a position to work from home as a biller/coder. I have my CPC and have been doing billing and coding for 6 years. I also do collections and credentialing of new providers. Any feedback would be helpful.

Thanks.

Jaime


----------

